# Fair price for a Tru-Cut reel?



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Hello,

I've got Zorro Zoysia and am in desperate need of a powered reel mower. This fiskars just isn't cutting it...

This Tru-Cut 25" was just posted. The guy wants $650 and claims the reel is brand new but the mower hasn't been used in 2 years... This price seems high as it does look like a pretty old mower and there is lots of rust.

What do you guys think?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

The only thing it has going for itself is that new REEL and the Honda engine, if it works.

Few things...
That's a custom front roller that doesnt look too good
It looks like a 20" and not a 25". The 25" would have two tires on each side.
The tires are super bald

I rarely say pass on these when other do but I would pass on this, especially for $650. This may be the roughest TruCut I have seen anyone post. I would hold out for something better. I know its tough to wait but you will be happy your did.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I sold my tru cut to a fellow member here onTLF for $500. The asking price on the tru cut above is too much, looks well worn, tires alone will run you $105 for the rubber wheels alone and $150 for the rim with rubber already on it. I would pass on that unit.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks for the input guys. Only reason I was tempted is because I've been looking for 1.5 years. I would have countered at a much lower price but still think that would have been a shot in the dark. It looks so rough who knows how much maintenance might be needed and I didnt even know the wheels alone would be $150 lol


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

What about this one?


Scott


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Mrsamman said:


> What about this one?
> 
> 
> Scott


Dang, too bad it's a 4+ hour drive one way.

What is that posted on?


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Facebook marketplace. The search was supposed to be within 100 miles of houston.

Scott


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Or this one!!!


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Mrsamman said:


> Or this one!!!


As sexy as some of you find greensmowers, I'm not sure I want a max HOC of 1"... and I don't think my yard is smooth enough for that yet.

But what do I know lol


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Tru-cut P20

But they are asking $1,100...


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

NeVs said:


> Tru-cut P20
> 
> But they are asking $1,100...


Much better but still a little expensive. That setup is around 1600-1700 new I think.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Mine looks to be in similar shape and I sold it to a fellow TLF member for $500 plus mine has a grass catcher, fresh grind, new wheels, axle and hub. That price seems pretty high, i'm thinking $700-800 max.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

jimbeckel said:


> Mine looks to be in similar shape and I sold it to a fellow TLF member for $500 plus mine has a grass catcher, fresh grind, new wheels, axle and hub. That price seems pretty high, i'm thinking $700-800 max.


What do you guys think is a fair counter offer?
From their post

It has a GW-120 motor, so very reliable. Comes with a Reel Roller front roller, factory grass cutter, factory caster wheels, grass catcher, and mower cover. When serviced it has gone to University Mowers.

The Unit is prepared for this Spring mowing:
Washed unit;
Degreased all chains;
Adjusted clutch;
Fresh wheel backflap with 80, 120, 180 grit compound;
Lubricated all zerks;
Cleaned-Serviced carburetor; and
New spark plug


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

NeVs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've got Zorro Zoysia and am in desperate need of a powered reel mower. This fiskars just isn't cutting it...
> 
> ...


Looks like a p 20 or h 20. That roller is awful.

I picked up a p20 that started on the first pull for $240. The tires had tread and the engine was great. That mower may be worth $100.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

drewwitt said:


> NeVs said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Yah I've ruled that one out already.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

I think the second one is an h20 not p20.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

There is one like new at al's lawn mower repair in H. Town on consignment, asking $1,200, to steep for me. I just found one in Kingwood he was asking $899.00 w/ a bad clutch that he said needing to replace, He said he would come down $200. So after asking around on TLF. Long story short I got it for $500 Mine looks just like it. It has both casters & roller. Good luck .


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok if you have never cut with a greensmower you don't know the quality you get vs a tru cut. The ease of getting parts the ease of service. The trick to greensmower is to have the roller as close to the reel as possible if you have a bumpy yard. You have to reverse the HOC bars and bracket put the left one on the right side. ( I'm serious) and you will be able to use that toro on any yard you use the tru cut. Its like the Cadillac of reel mowers. 
Hands down I would get a toro flex in good condition over anything else. You can order a high HOC bracket and cut up to 1 inch. But once you go low you don't go back so why limit yourself. 
See below picture for details about HOC bracket. Position 3 is what's needed for bumpy yards. Super easy to do. Most toro from golf courses come in position 1. Spending a grand and not getting a toro greensmower doesn't seem right in my head.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Ok if you have never cut with a greensmower you don't know the quality you get vs a tru cut. The ease of getting parts the ease of service. The trick to greensmower is to have the roller as close to the reel as possible if you have a bumpy yard. You have to reverse the HOC bars and bracket put the left one on the right side. ( I'm serious) and you will be able to use that toro on any yard you use the tru cut. Its like the Cadillac of reel mowers.
> Hands down I would get a toro flex in good condition over anything else. You can order a high HOC bracket and cut up to 1 inch. But once you go low you don't go back so why limit yourself.
> See below picture for details about HOC bracket. Position 3 is what's needed for bumpy yards. Super easy to do. Most toro from golf courses come in position 1. Spending a grand and not getting a toro greensmower doesn't seem right in my head.


Hmmm... how much do HOC kits go for? 
That flex seems pretty rough and he didn't provide a picture of the reel.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

I think he said he had 3 units available, so you could go look and take your pick of them. I would serious consider the flex units, I would offer him $500 or less he has had them listed for a few weeks.

Scott


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Mrsamman said:


> I think he said he had 3 units available, so you could go look and take your pick of them. I would serious consider the flex units, I would offer him $500 or less he has had them listed for a few weeks.
> 
> Scott


I would also choose the toro over the tru cut. The tru cut is a good starter reel mower but you'll find yourself wanting to upgrade to a better striping mower after a season.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

So, on these toro greensmaster flex's.

Does the handle bar come off, or can it pivot?

I dont have a pick up truck and I would only be able to get it in my SUV if the handle comes off or if you can remove bolts to let it pivot.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

I would think you would just lay it back on the handle. I do it all the time and with the high gas tank it doesnt leak fuel.

Scott


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

Mrsamman said:


> I would think you would just lay it back on the handle. I do it all the time and with the high gas tank it doesnt leak fuel.
> 
> Scott


Yah... my car got hit by an 18 wheeler last friday, so I'm in a rental and dont want to risk any spills... plus the handle being able to pivot or come off will be very helpful for me with where it'll be stored.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Mrsamman said:


> I would think you would just lay it back on the handle. I do it all the time and with the high gas tank it doesnt leak fuel.
> 
> Scott


Just beware that you can have oil run up past the piston rings and into the cylinder if the mower tips back for an extended period. If it doesn't foul the spark plug, it's going to smoke heavy on start up.

Edit: Looks like the flex units have the cylinder facing forwards. Should be able to tip it back with no worries!


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm back to my concern of having a 1" max HOC...

Everything I read, zoysia should be cut at 1-2" and during peak summer mowed a little higher...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

NeVs said:


> I'm back to my concern of having a 1" max HOC...
> 
> Everything I read, zoysia should be cut at 1-2" and during peak summer mowed a little higher...


It will be more drought/shade tolerant at the higher heights, but every other characteristic is better at lowered heights. Here are some pics of my El Toro front and Palisades back at 3/4".


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Man, @Spammage, that looks FANTASTIC.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Spammage I dont recall seeing your yard before. That looks great.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Tmank87 @g-man thanks guys!


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm going to look at the toro flex this afternoon.

Any advice on what to look for other than the condition of the reel and bed knife?


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

For what it's worth, I rented a Chrysler Pacifica minivan and drove a JD 220A home, I didn't have to tilt it much to fit it inside with all seats flat. Good luck! I would love a Flex 21. Amazing machines.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

So, went to see the toro flex and it wouldn't start.

The guy told me he bought the 4 mowers in a package deal from a golf course in FL. A mowing deal he had fell through and he no longer needs reel mowers.

The reel blades did not have any dings and he says the golf course backlapped them before he picked them up. No idea if this is true.

He said he serviced them 6-9 months ago which is why they couoent start, all oils, clutch adjustment fuel flush and new spark plug. Did test cut and everything worked well.

He offered me to have his guy clean the carb, flush the fuel and oil change again to get it running.

$450 delivered for the cleanest one. I feel like this is a great deal and genuinely trust the guy.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Jump on that. I think you will enjoy it. There is a learning curve getting use to these but after just a few cuts it will start to feel natural.

Scott


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

NeVs said:


> So, went to see the toro flex and it wouldn't start.
> 
> The guy told me he bought the 4 mowers in a package deal from a golf course in FL. A mowing deal he had fell through and he no longer needs reel mowers.
> 
> ...


The reel doesn't look backlapped and if it was serviced, then I'd think it should start easily. Do any of them cut paper?


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

I actually was in a rush to avoid traffic and completely forgot to test cutting paper.

Are these easy to back lap? Reel/Bed knife adjustment and is there a drill adapter to spin it?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

NeVs said:


> I actually was in a rush to avoid traffic and completely forgot to test cutting paper.
> 
> Are these easy to back lap? Reel/Bed knife adjustment and is there a drill adapter to spin it?


They are easy to backlap and to adjust the reel to bedknife. It could possibly need a grind, which wouldn't be a bad idea and will put a great edge on it. It doesn't look like it has a relief grind, but I could be blind and just not see it.

If it doesn't start after the guy cleans the carb, then a new carb can be around $160 or so before tax and shipping. The Kawasaki parts can be pricy.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

cwrx82 said:


> NeVs said:
> 
> 
> > I actually was in a rush to avoid traffic and completely forgot to test cutting paper.
> ...


Pardon my ignorance. What is a relief grind?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

NeVs said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> > NeVs said:
> ...


You have to start from somewhere, so I don't believe it to be ignorance :thumbup: 
This is a topic about relief grinds. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2079


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

cwrx82 said:


> NeVs said:
> 
> 
> > cwrx82 said:
> ...


So, when I checked the the blades for any dings I also was checking if there was just surface rust, which it seemed to be the case. I think I recall only a single smooth edge, no relief


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

@NeVs it could have a backlap on it, just rusted over. From the pics, it looks like it needs a sharpening, but I could be wrong. I'd definitely be interested to see if they can get it running.


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

My local goto lawn repair shop said they only sharpen the bed knife and then backlap the reel. Is this normal or should I find a shop that can grind sharpen the reel as well?


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

I just called a Toro service shop. The guy asked for a picture of the reel and he says he thinks the reel needs to be replaced. He couldn't see an indent marker that lets you know when the reel is too small.

He quoted ~ 800 for labor + reel + bearings + bed knife...


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

NeVs said:


> I just called a Toro service shop. The guy asked for a picture of the reel and he says he thinks the reel needs to be replaced. He couldn't see an indent marker that lets you know when the reel is too small.
> 
> He quoted ~ 800 for labor + reel + bearings + bed knife...


  :shock:


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> NeVs said:
> 
> 
> > I just called a Toro service shop. The guy asked for a picture of the reel and he says he thinks the reel needs to be replaced. He couldn't see an indent marker that lets you know when the reel is too small.
> ...


He quoted $370 for the reel itself.

A quick look and I'm finding the reels for around $150, just don't know if it is the right part #. Waiting for the seller to get me model and s/n.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

NeVs said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > NeVs said:
> ...


Genuine Toro part vs R&R maybe


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

cwrx82 said:


> @NeVs it could have a backlap on it, just rusted over. From the pics, it looks like it needs a sharpening, but I could be wrong. I'd definitely be interested to see if they can get it running.


It runs and it cuts paper very well.

The only thing that worries me, there is white smoke. It decreases as the engine warms up. The guy said it's from a fuel additive he used...

Takes quite a few cranks to get going, so I'm going to swap the spark plug and flush the fuel.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

NeVs said:


> cwrx82 said:
> 
> 
> > @NeVs it could have a backlap on it, just rusted over. From the pics, it looks like it needs a sharpening, but I could be wrong. I'd definitely be interested to see if they can get it running.
> ...


I'm definitely not an engine expert, but these Kawasaki motors are strong. I'd for sure drain the gas and start with that. I've had a few come through my hands and they've all started with the first pull. One had sat for a while and the carb was gummed up and had bad gas, but started first pull.

As for the smoke, not sure about that. Possibly an oil issue, or as he states, the fuel additive. I'd ask him to drain the gas and replace with fresh fuel and see if that resolves the smoking. Does it go away completely after running for a while or does the amount just lessen?


----------



## NeVs (Aug 17, 2018)

cwrx82 said:


> NeVs said:
> 
> 
> > cwrx82 said:
> ...


I've got the mower already. I texted him again today and he said it definitely was not smoking at all before he put the additive in the fuel.

Maybe I'll just let it run dry then refill and check.


----------



## crstude (Jun 21, 2019)

Hey all, I just picked up a C27 7 blade older model with the old style chain guard and wanted your thoughts. One, being older the body is t pristine but not rusted out. Two, seller had it sharpened this year, bedknife and reel both appear in good condition and verified that it cut paper. Three, Honda 5.5hp motor appears in good shape and fired up on the first pull. Knowing this, would $800 be too much? It's ready to go as is and can replace parts as needed. I know 
brand new these run in the $2500 neighborhood. Thoughts?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@crstude post some pics when you get a chance. The clutch is my biggest concern on an older model, and they run about $500 to replace. The reel and bedknife are easy enough to inspect visually, as well as the tires (which I have never had to replace, but understand it to be a challenge). I have a 27" 10-blade that I replaced the reel, bedknife and clutch on last year, and I still don't know if I could get $800 for it.


----------

